# Dock, Icones et installation de Snow Leopard



## miliz (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, je me décide enfin à poster mon premier message depuis le temps que je vous lis 

Je compte installer très prochainement Snow Leopard, mais avant cela, je voudrais savoir si mes anciennes icônes et mon dock seront conservés après l'installation.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, est-il possible de faire une sauvegarde "globale" avec CandyBar de ma version actuelle?

Je suis actuellement sur Leopard 10.5.8.

Merci de vos réponses, et bonne customisation


----------

